# нужен совет профессионалов



## rouge (10 Окт 2015)

Доброе время суток ,уважаемые форумчане. прошу сразу не закидывать тапками так как могу задать не корректный вопрос ибо сразу скажу я полный чайник и как говорит молодежь не в теме. Проблема такая,живем в маленьком городке,ребенок учится в муз. школе и планирует поступать в муз. колледж(так сказать грандиозные планы на будущее) С инструментами туго.с деньгами тоже не очень...поэтому покупка инструмента конечно бу,...выбора вообще нет, продают инструменты в основном убитые(меха и т.д )помучившись,съездив в соседний город побольше... приобрела аккордеон WELTMEISTER AMIGO.78 четырехголосный 11 регистров справа 5 слева.Ближе  к теме. Компрессия отличная меха просто в идеальном состоянии с левой рукой тоже проблем нет...а вот с правой он звучит как расстроенное пианино...причем практически на всех регистрах..продавали практически за бесценок поэтому с такими проблемами купила,на свой страх и риск. Вопрос-сложный ли ремонт(хотя бы приблизительно) просто мастеров в городке раз-два и обчелся за меха даже не берутся,и хотелось бы знать приблизительные цены ремонта(чтоб не накололи.а то увидят что чайник...)


----------



## glory (10 Окт 2015)

Вы говорите мастеров - раз-два. Для маленького городка это более чем хорошо.
Если проблемы только со звуком правой, то так, навскидку, можно предположить, как минимум, только настройка правой на станке. Хотя, такого не бывает, чтобы расстроилась только правая.. Как максимум перепроливка голосов + настройка. В любом случае работа достаточно квалифицированная.
Рекомендую проконсультироваться с преподавателями ДМШ. У них  информации больше...


----------



## Kuzalogly (10 Окт 2015)

Дело, скорее всего, не в расстроенных голосах. ВСЕ они расстроиться просто не могут. Я считаю целесообразным в первую очередь налаживать работу регистровой машинки. Она открывает НЕ ТО и НЕ в ТО время. Починка регистровой машинки- не самое сложное. И не очень разорит.
П.С. Я не проф. мастер. Так, стажёр))


----------



## glory (10 Окт 2015)

Мало информации. Пока можно сказать что механики в норме и фильц моль не побила...
 И ещё что Amigo 7/8 - неплохой выбор...


----------

